# A new automotive wiring inquiry



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You ought to stop by a DIY site for auto buffs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd think you check the existing wire sizing before just randomly upping a fuse size.

As Tels said, try an auto forum.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Automotive now is more than just the fuse and wire size on newer cars.
Because most switching is done with switch modules networked with control modules. 
The control modules control the load. That's the thing you could smoke if over fused and overloaded.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You also don't know what other loads are on that circuit without a wiring diagram for the automobile.


----------



## Philipseitz10 (Dec 8, 2017)

THank you guys for the input, I will make sure I know the ins and outs before beginning installation... it’s a 97 Chevy so the wiring isn’t terribly complicated but still


----------



## WrongWire (Dec 1, 2017)

Like Telsa said, take a look at a DIY automotive forum. There will most likely be someone out there who has already done it.


----------

